# WTB 15+ acres



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Looking to purchase property 15+ Acres. Within 2 hour drive time from Houston would be a plus. Call or text 832-4two8-4612


----------



## Reynolddave&80 (6 mo ago)

I have


----------

